# 2 quick wood questions ????



## got14u (Mar 6, 2009)

I think i know the answer to the first one. but would like to hear if anyone has a opinion.

1. Crabapple for smoking? good or bad

2. My uncle swears that his dad and uncle back in canada and oregon smoked with willow back in the day? Any info would be great ?


----------



## roksmith (Mar 11, 2009)

CrabApple is fine..pretty similar to Apple..perhaps a little stronger.
Willow is one I've never tried, but I've heard good things.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

My mom had us cut down two weeping willows when I was a kid and we burned them in the fire place. It smelled like burning urine. I would not want to try it.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never smelled burning urine. Really. But that description is enough to keep me away...


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 11, 2009)

Now if he said it tasted like burned urine, I'm afraid I'd have to ask some questions


----------



## sea_munky (Mar 11, 2009)

Willow contains/naturally produces salicylic acid which is where we got the idea for aspirin (acetylsalicylic acid).  Humans have been using willow bark as medicine for ages.  It's been recorded in 5 BC by Mr. Doctor's Oath himself, Hippocrates.  

Most of the salicin is contained in the bark so I definitely wouldn't use that part.  IMO, I personally wouldn't smoke with willow because it could go either way.  Very bad:  some people are deathly allergic to salicylic acid/aspirin or  perhaps it just produces some nasty stuff I don't know enough about.   Or Very good:  drink copious amounts while smoking your meat, eat good grub, and then your headaches and soreness disappears!

For what it's worth, that's what I know about willow.  Nothing about using it to smoke.


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 11, 2009)

Try this, it's the sticky at the top of this forum"woods for smoking"

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=50439


----------



## gsdressler (Aug 11, 2011)

You need to find red willow for smoking. This wood works just fine. You will be amazed at the sweet flavour it imparts in meat and fish. You DO NOT want to use Weeping Willow. This is and ornamental tree and totally different from the red willow. I don't know what type of flavour this wood gives, but it is not the same as the red variety.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 11, 2011)

gsdressler said:


> You need to find red willow for smoking. This wood works just fine. You will be amazed at the sweet flavour it imparts in meat and fish. You DO NOT want to use Weeping Willow. This is and ornamental tree and totally different from the red willow. I don't know what type of flavour this wood gives, but it is not the same as the red variety.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Both weeping willow and red willow are non native trees used as ornamentals, red willow is a sub-species of white willow. Willow is on the list of smoking woods but which willow trees are suitable is not stated. If you've got access to crab apple, use it and don't take a chance on something you are not sure of. JM2C


----------

